# Used pricing on 2008/2009 Madone 5.2 stock bikes??



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

Not sure how to assess used prices on these that I see; either a Performance or a Pro fit.

Any insight is welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the low 2000s would be good. Saw a 2009 60cm in the shop the other day for $2,700.


----------



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

jellis25 said:


> I think the low 2000s would be good. Saw a 2009 60cm in the shop the other day for $2,700.


Thanks for the response. yeah, was sort of thinking $1900-2200 range, but not sure.

My LBS is taking quite a bit off the 2010 closeout 5.2's to get it to around $3000.
More than I can spend, but the warranty is tempting which is a good reason to buy new.



Is a Pro fit more desirable, or the other way around?

I guess it only really matters as to what I need......
I have test rode standard Performance fits and presently ride a 2002 LeMond Zurich with a slightly longer top tube (55 cm frame with 57 cm TT).
Performance fit felt fine in a 56 cm with the 56 cm virtual TT.

Am thinking the Pro fit might be a hair less upright which I seem to prefer after the slightly stretched out Lemond.
I tried a Roubaix and did not like the higher setup at all.

There are both the Pro and Performance Madones out there used.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

That bike could be anywhere from 2 to 3 yrs. old so I think I'd hold firm at around $2000 give or take a couple hundred depending on the groupset it comes with. The Pro fit is going to be less upright. There is a picture here that shows the two bikes overlayed so you can see the difference between the two models. http://road.cc/content/review/1671-trek-madone-52-and-52-pro


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lkdog said:


> Thanks for the response. yeah, was sort of thinking $1900-2200 range, but not sure.
> 
> My LBS is taking quite a bit off the 2010 closeout 5.2's to get it to around $3000.
> More than I can spend, but the warranty is tempting which is a good reason to buy new.
> ...


I would talk to the shop and see if they will go lower than $3,000. The pro fits are hard to sell because most people don't like the aggressive position. And as you said, the warranty will give you peace of mind. Good luck.


----------



## scbmx01 (May 31, 2010)

I don't think that either fit is more desirable than the other aside from rider preferences. All the pre2008 madones were pro fit geometry and many people had their stems stacked near the height limit-especially for carbon. The option of the performance fit allows the stem to be run closer to the headset for any given size and fit thus making the front end a little stiffer. If you go with the pro fit you will likely have some spacers between the stem and headset while if you go with the performance fit your stem will likely be closer to being slammed. 

I think all the talk about more upright positions and stem length is marketing hogwash. The three crucial dimensions (pedal to saddle top, wide part of saddle to the bars, and the offset from the wide part of the saddle to the center of the BB) can be altered and replicated between bikes by numerous different sized parts (i.e. longer stem, shorter reach bars, lower seat height, more/less spacers below stem, stem angle, etc...).


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

scbmx01 said:


> I don't think that either fit is more desirable than the other aside from rider preferences. All the pre2008 madones were pro fit geometry and many people had their stems stacked near the height limit-especially for carbon. The option of the performance fit allows the stem to be run closer to the headset for any given size and fit thus making the front end a little stiffer. If you go with the pro fit you will likely have some spacers between the stem and headset while if you go with the performance fit your stem will likely be closer to being slammed.
> 
> I think all the talk about more upright positions and stem length is marketing hogwash. The three crucial dimensions (pedal to saddle top, wide part of saddle to the bars, and the offset from the wide part of the saddle to the center of the BB) can be altered and replicated between bikes by numerous different sized parts (i.e. longer stem, shorter reach bars, lower seat height, more/less spacers below stem, stem angle, etc...).


Pro fits account for 1 out of every 5 madones sold. It may be up to each person but they are harder to sell. I only point this out as a bargaining point if you buy new.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I think people in this thread are way overestimated what that frame is worth.

Take 50% of original price and then discount from there. 

The used bike market is soft in the fall and this year has been softer year rounhd than normal.

I just saw a 1 year old Pegoretti Love with record 11 and Neutron wheels with low miles sold by someone who babies his bikes,sell for $2,700 for the complete built up bike as a frame of reference for the current market.....it's soft as hell.

I think you would be lucky to get $1,200 to $1,500 for it and that's if it is in pristine condition. Look at complete bike auctions (as opposed to frame and fork only) on ebay.......lots of bikes, few bids at the prices there.

Len
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->__________________


----------



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

All very good information for me.

I appreciate it.


----------



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, per a good suggestion here, I looked at all of the recent Ebay auctions of 2008/09/10 
5 series used Madones in the last three weeks. Maybe about 10-12 units total as a sample.

Auctions seemed to be in the $2000-2500 range dependent upon whether it was a 5.2 versus a 5.5 with the occasional 5.9 being higher. There was a highly upgraded 5.9 that went for a lot higher. 
Not always a linear correlation as you went up the food chain, though. There was 5.5 all DA unit that went for $2000 and an Ultegra 5.2 that went for $2450.


----------



## jeffem62 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just bought a 2009 Trek Madone 5.2 52cm Performance Fit off of Craigslist. I paid $2350.00 with Speedplay pedels. Lady said she put less then 50 miles on it. Brother picked it up for me and is shipping it via the TREK store in Oxnard, CA. According to the TREK store its in excellent condition and does not appear to have been ridden much at all. I shopped for weeks and jumped on this one after seeing the photos. Not many 52cm out there, and for me it was a no brainer. TREK store here in El Paso are not discounting anything. Ill post a review once I put a leg over it.


----------



## m8t3x (May 17, 2010)

I have an '09 and I paid 2400.00 back in April. The previous owner upgraded the tires but that was it.


----------



## Lkdog (Oct 6, 2004)

Those seem to be in the range I am seeing or got from a couple sellers of nice used ones.

After some further bike testing, though, I am going a different direction.
Looking at Tarmacs and Cervelos.


----------

